# 2007 GTI + 6 disc in-dash + iPod Nano



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

Which interface kit should I buy? I have the 6 disc in-dash changer with no navigation or satellite radio.
Can you navigate by albums through the HU? Does it show you what song/album is playing?
On my Mk4 I had a Pioneer HU + Pioneer iPod kit and it worked pretty well. It charged the iPod, you could browse by artist, album, etc. I want it to be as similar to that experience as possible.


_Modified by teriba at 10:06 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI + 6 disc in-dash + iPod Nano (teriba)*

Anybody?


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI + 6 disc in-dash + iPod Nano (teriba)*

Will the Dice cradle hold a new aluminum Nano? Will the aux jack in the glovebox still work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI + 6 disc in-dash + iPod Nano (teriba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teriba* »_Will the Dice cradle hold a new aluminum Nano?

yes it will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *teriba* »_ Will the aux jack in the glovebox still work?

do you have sat radio?
in asnwer to your original question: it sounds like the DICE I-VW-R would be your best choice based on the requirements that you listed in your above post


----------



## teriba (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI + 6 disc in-dash + iPod Nano ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you have sat radio?
in asnwer to your original question: it sounds like the DICE I-VW-R would be your best choice based on the requirements that you listed in your above post

I don't have sat radio. I do have an aux-in jack in the glovebox which would be nice to keep functional if possible.
Sounds good, I'll order the Dice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks.


----------

